# Capt. "WILD BILL" Kelso



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 25, 2005)

I found this today! Gotta love this guy! Someone should make a movie or comic strip about him!!!!



Captain Wild Bill Kelso : My name's Wild Bill Kelso, and don't you forget it! 
Colonel "Madman" Maddox : That's the kind of talk I like to hear, boy. That's it, lemme hear your guns. 
Captain Wild Bill Kelso : My guns? 
Colonel "Madman" Maddox : Yes, I wanna hear what they sound like, let me hear 'em.


Colonel "Madman" Maddox : To Hollywood... and glory!


Colonel "Madman" Maddox : Hold your fire, pass it on.


Colonel "Madman" Maddox : Identify yourself! 
Captain Wild Bill Kelso : Captain Wild Bill Kelso, United States Army Air Corps, where the Hell am I? 
Colonel "Madman" Maddox : Barstow, where you coming from? 
Captain Wild Bill Kelso : San Francisco, been chasing a Jap squadron for a day and a half. I lost 'em somewhere over Fresno. 
Telephone Operator : I'm from Olene, Illionois. 
Captain Wild Bill Kelso : Tough Sh*t.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2005)

He calls himself Wayne Kelso at the end.... Very strange...

Great clip.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 25, 2005)

I guess that was supposed to be his name, changed when the movie was made.

I like Bill better......


----------



## smiley1081 (Jun 28, 2009)

Youtube has it also in HQ, I love when he starts eating the cigar...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdUCu-A7tgg_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 28, 2009)

I liked that movie.
Most of the gags were over the top but that's what I liked about it.


Wheels


----------

